# 요즘 와서 느끼는 것인데



## wonlon

... 일상 생활용어 같은 것은 괜찮은데 아직도 뉴스나 신문 같은 *데서* 나오 는 많은 어휘들, 최근의 같은 것은 모르는 게 너무 많아요. 그리고 *요즘 와서 느끼는 것인데* 한국어 한자어도 어려워요.

It is from the passage of the chapter I am studying, I encountered some phrases which I can't identify.

1. What is *데서 *in the first sentence?
2. What does *요즘 와서 느끼는 것인데 *mean in the second sentence?

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## vientito

make sure you are reminded of that space between 은 and 데 in your first example.  very essential.  데 that means place.  서 has most common meaning of "from"  so taking all together, "from  news or similar places" would be the interpretation

part 2 "recently I got a feeling".  Here 와서 I am not sure whether to translate that literally or not because 와서 could simply means a progress of time from past to present.  Here 인데 is a kind of ending that anticipates an explanation of the previous clause.  That 데 is a different construct from part 1.  They are not the same and there's no space here between 인 and 데.

This is so much that I know.  Perhaps other native speakers could add in their comments or correct me


----------



## kenjoluma

오다 (to come) has a various meanings.

One of them is 'to reach a certain point or a certain time'. 
http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=27580100 (see iii - 8)


----------



## Mallarme

일상 생활용어 같은 것은 괜찮은데 아직도 뉴스나 신문 같은 *데서* 나오 는 많은 어휘들, 최근의 같은 것은 모르는 게 너무 많아요. 그리고 *요즘 와서 느끼는 것인데* 한국어 한자어도 어려워요.

뉴스나 신문 같은 *데서* 나오 는 많은 어휘들= many vocabulary words that appear in places like the news or newspapers

vientito has the right meaning, but I would translate it like that into English

그리고 *요즘 와서 느끼는 것인데* 한국어 한자어도 어려워요 = Also, it's something I've been feeling only recently, Korean Chinese is difficult too.


와서 puts emphasis on 요즘, a shorter way of saying I came to this (feeling) recently; that's why I translated that part as "only recently" to put emphasis on recently
the person continues to have this feeling, so "I got a feeling" is not quite right in that it suggests the feeling has stopped
here 데 marks that *요즘 와서 느끼는 것* is the circumstance of what the speaker is about to say (i.e. 한국어 한자어도 어려워요)


----------



## wonlon

1. I feel that -데서 is a truncated form of 데+에서, right? I couldn't check out from the dictionary and so wouldn't dare jump to this conclusion.

2. *요즘 와서 느끼는...
*If it were *요즘 느끼는*, I would fully understand. But if it is 와서, I have to figure out what -아서 means among its many meanings. I think it means the latter action follows the previous action, something like "then". But I didn't expect the latter phrase to be so short and come to modify a noun, so got stuck in it.


----------



## kenjoluma

@wonlon

1. Yes.
2. 요즘 느끼는... = I feel these days
요즘 와서 느끼는... = Through a series of experiences up until these days, I have come to realisation...
Or, I hadn't felt that way before but nowadays I feel...

Or, more directly, 'I had come to these days and I feel now that...'


----------

